# You have 1 Year to prep for the Olympia or Phil Heath will buttseks you...



## NbleSavage (Jul 21, 2013)

Great news! You bumped into Phil Heath at the GNC last week and he like the cut of your jib, so to speak.

"I'll make you a deal, young Lad." says Phil. "I've got some connections at the upcoming Mr. O and I'll get you a spot on the stage. I'll also make available to you any and all AAS, HGH, and diet / nutritional materials you need. Any kind of food you want, access to any nutritionist, to any BB coach, any kind of gear in any quantity". 

"It gets better!" says Phil. "As soon as you step off the stage, I'll give you one of my magic pills and any & all undesirable sides you may have picked-up along your travel will be gone. High BP? Gone. Lipids? Gone. Liver & kidneys? Healthy as a newborn. Acne? Well, you're face wasn't that pretty so start with."

"But, there's a catch" says Phil with a sly grin. "You must place in the top 5, else I'm going to buttseks you until you tell me you love me and then I'm going to post it on YouTube. Oh by the way, this is an offer you can't refuse."

"Better give me that grocery & AAS list and get that pretty lil' ass in the gym!" he says as he slaps you on the ass and leaves.

The clock is ticking...you don't to star in a Phil Heath buttseks YouTube video. What do you do?

Gear:


Training:


Diet:


All Else:


----------



## losieloos (Jul 22, 2013)

*Re: You have 1 Year to prep for the Olympia or Phil Heath will buttseks you...*

I think GK would pick buttsex with phil heath, so he would intentionally pick a crappy cycle.


----------



## Jada (Jul 22, 2013)

*Re: You have 1 Year to prep for the Olympia or Phil Heath will buttseks you...*

:-? A yr too little 4 me I say 4 yrs and ill crack the 212 , no
Booty clapping 4 me)


----------



## Georgia (Jul 22, 2013)

*Re: You have 1 Year to prep for the Olympia or Phil Heath will buttseks you...*

First of all...I don't think Phil Heath would say "Lad" and it was kind of weird imagining him doing so.

I would take his offer. And win.


----------



## jyoung8j (Jul 22, 2013)

*Re: You have 1 Year to prep for the Olympia or Phil Heath will buttseks you...*

A yr!!! Better have some bad ass genetics and already big mofo..


----------



## TheLupinator (Jul 22, 2013)

*Re: You have 1 Year to prep for the Olympia or Phil Heath will buttseks you...*

500mg of tren weekly - bump up 500mg every 8weeks
10iu HGH / day

Diet: Chicken, Steak, Ice Cream
Diet 3 months out: Chicken, Fish, Sweet Potatoes


----------



## italian1 (Jul 22, 2013)

*Re: You have 1 Year to prep for the Olympia or Phil Heath will buttseks you...*

^^^^ gettin buttseks come contest time^^^^^


----------



## Rage Strength (Jul 22, 2013)

*Re: You have 1 Year to prep for the Olympia or Phil Heath will buttseks you...*

Gear: 200mg tren a Ed, 2g test e pw, 140mg dbol ed every 12 weeks(4week bursts), 2g eq, 100mg winny Ed, 10iu slin, 20 iu gh, t3 

Diet: Chiecken, beef, brown rice, sweet potatoes, whey, cottage cheese, peanut butter, pistachios, white rice, dextrose, egg whites

Training: same muscle 2x a week, low intensity cardio post workout


----------



## TheLupinator (Jul 22, 2013)

*Re: You have 1 Year to prep for the Olympia or Phil Heath will buttseks you...*



italian1 said:


> ^^^^ gettin buttseks come contest time^^^^^



What? that ain't what all the pros run?


----------



## Georgia (Jul 22, 2013)

*Re: You have 1 Year to prep for the Olympia or Phil Heath will buttseks you...*

Everyone on this board including Cashout would be getting ze butsekz


----------



## trim (Jul 22, 2013)

*Re: You have 1 Year to prep for the Olympia or Phil Heath will buttseks you...*

I would probably do a years worth of anal stretching to prepare.  No way in hell I would win haha


----------



## hulksmash (Jul 22, 2013)

*Re: You have 1 Year to prep for the Olympia or Phil Heath will buttseks you...*

Probably will cause a flame but most are naive of what it takes

Gear: test 2g deca1g, 15iugh IV, 100mg dbol (for offseason) slin igf1 aromasin clen t3
Test 3g deca 1.5g 1g eq anadrol 200mg 15+iugh IV (blast until weeks out) aromasin clen t3
(weeks out) test prop 3g npp 1g, eq 1g, tren 800mg, masteron 600mg IV 15iu+gh, aromasin letro clen t3
(weeks closer) drop test npp, 1g tren, 1g masteron, 1.5g eq, 200mg anadrol IV 20iugh, igf1 dnp cycled, clen, t3, aromasin letro
(days out) drop gh, clen, letro, t3, dnp, 1g tren, 1g masteron, 200mg anadrol, 1.5g eq, igf1, aromasin, lasix

Ancillaries: oxycodone, xanax, amphetamines, cyclobenzaprine, cialis, bp meds

And voila top 5...and thats still after years of non stop gear

Thats why Ronnie Coleman looks like shit now...


----------



## FreeBirdSam (Jul 23, 2013)

*Re: You have 1 Year to prep for the Olympia or Phil Heath will buttseks you...*



hulksmash said:


> Probably will cause a flame but most are naive of what it takes
> 
> Gear: test 2g deca1g, 15iugh IV, 100mg dbol (for offseason) slin igf1 aromasin clen t3
> Test 3g deca 1.5g 1g eq anadrol 200mg 15+iugh IV (blast until weeks out) aromasin clen t3
> ...




you forgot cell-tech.    but everything else was pretty much on point.


----------



## Big Worm (Jul 23, 2013)

*Re: You have 1 Year to prep for the Olympia or Phil Heath will buttseks you...*



NbleSavage said:


> Great news! You bumped into Phil Heath at the GNC last week and he like the cut of your jib, so to speak.
> 
> "I'll make you a deal, young Lad." says Phil. "I've got some connections at the upcoming Mr. O and I'll get you a spot on the stage. I'll also make available to you any and all AAS, HGH, and diet / nutritional materials you need. Any kind of food you want, access to any nutritionist, to any BB coach, any kind of gear in any quantity".
> 
> ...



And posts like these are what makes SI the gayest site on the net lol.


----------



## graniteman (Jul 23, 2013)

*Re: You have 1 Year to prep for the Olympia or Phil Heath will buttseks you...*

Gear: Vaseline

training: The butthole stretch

diet : Lots of greazy\oily stuff

all else: probably a good idea to start partaking in ana sex to get the pooter ready cause a year ain't close to enuff time for anyone, specially me!


----------



## TheExperiment (Jul 23, 2013)

*Re: You have 1 Year to prep for the Olympia or Phil Heath will buttseks you...*

Give John O'Reagan a call and tell him to work his magic like he did with Cody Lewis and Dallas McCarver.


----------



## musclebird (Jul 24, 2013)

*Re: You have 1 Year to prep for the Olympia or Phil Heath will buttseks you...*

200 bottles test 
200 bottles tren
200 bottles deca

Ect Ect...  

Sell those off to buy a few things.. Chastity belt?  Pepper spray,  ar 15..with hollow points, pretty big dude that Phil Heath


----------



## graniteman (Jul 25, 2013)

*Re: You have 1 Year to prep for the Olympia or Phil Heath will buttseks you...*



musclebird said:


> 200 bottles test
> 200 bottles tren
> 200 bottles deca
> 
> ...



bahahah a chastity belt! damn good idea , let him break his dick off trying to get in


----------



## NeoPT (Jul 26, 2013)

*Re: You have 1 Year to prep for the Olympia or Phil Heath will buttseks you...*

Just curious- why did you add Oxycodone, xanax and amphetamines? 





hulksmash said:


> Probably will cause a flame but most are naive of what it takes
> 
> Gear: test 2g deca1g, 15iugh IV, 100mg dbol (for offseason) slin igf1 aromasin clen t3
> Test 3g deca 1.5g 1g eq anadrol 200mg 15+iugh IV (blast until weeks out) aromasin clen t3
> ...


----------



## TheExperiment (Aug 4, 2013)

*Re: You have 1 Year to prep for the Olympia or Phil Heath will buttseks you...*



NeoPT said:


> Just curious- why did you add Oxycodone, xanax and amphetamines?



Oxycodone helps with the pain of the injections and the rigorous training. 

Xanax helps keep you relaxed/buzzing throughout the days and helps with sleep at night and keeps your from having anxiety attacks.

Amphetamines will help keep your appetite low and help give you some energy/kick in the ass.


----------



## TheExperiment (Aug 4, 2013)

*Re: You have 1 Year to prep for the Olympia or Phil Heath will buttseks you...*



hulksmash said:


> Probably will cause a flame but most are naive of what it takes
> 
> Gear: test 2g deca1g, 15iugh IV, 100mg dbol (for offseason) slin igf1 aromasin clen t3
> Test 3g deca 1.5g 1g eq anadrol 200mg 15+iugh IV (blast until weeks out) aromasin clen t3
> ...



Cycle looks amazing. I would run it if I could afford it and if I wanted to be a full pin cushion.

However, I'd rather try and use zanaflex or carisoprodol as compared to cyclobenzaprine. Cyclobenzaprine never did jack shit to me when I was prescribed it after one of my surgeries.


----------



## hulksmash (Aug 4, 2013)

*Re: You have 1 Year to prep for the Olympia or Phil Heath will buttseks you...*



TheExperiment said:


> Oxycodone helps with the pain of the injections and the rigorous training.
> 
> Xanax helps keep you relaxed/buzzing throughout the days and helps with sleep at night and keeps your from having anxiety attacks.
> 
> Amphetamines will help keep your appetite low and help give you some energy/kick in the ass.



Also for more detail-

Run more than 10iu of HG high and see if you can even function, much less workout/photo shoots, etc WITHOUT amphetamines

Nothing will fight the gh lethargy at those doses except for amphetamines..Modafinil and it's family would work too


Also opiates are not just for pain-they're also to create a great sense of well-being

This is why so many pros die from kidney problems and heart issues nowadays

Chronic hypertension+huge kidney stress all from the narcotics (gear's only bad side is that it raises bp)


----------

